# Seasonal Sites In Oh



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a nice place for seasonal campsites in Ohio? My husband would like to have a more permanent site for the summer?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Luck! Hope someone from Ohio can help you. 
But I would think that would be more of a personal choice?

Tami


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

What part of Ohio are you interested in? We usually camp at State Park campgrounds, but have friends with permanent sites. If you're looking in the West Central Ohio area, I can probably give you the names of a few to check out. I know there is one between Botkins & Wapak -- a coworker has a spot there and they are very pleased with the grounds and the service.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

I would highly recommend BayShore Campground in Andover, OH. That is located in the northeastern section of Ohio right on Pymatuning Lake. The campground is beautiful, sites are large and they have full hookup, they have swimming pool and hot tub all sites have concrete pads and are very level. The seasonal rates are a bit pricey but the campground is meticulously maintained and they have strict rules so all the sites look nice. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

dazee said:


> Does anyone know of a nice place for seasonal campsites in Ohio? My husband would like to have a more permanent site for the summer?


Hi Dazee. We have our new Outback on a seasonal sight at Scenic View Family Campground in the Hocking Hills near Old Man's Cave. It is a very family oriented place with all of the amenities. I can't say whether or not they still have seasonal sights left for this year. We have been there almost every weekend since May and have had a super camping experience. I wish we had done it 10 years ago. Contact owners Kurt & Laurie at 866-592-6149 and tell them Paul & Cheryl told you to call.

Happy Outbacking!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We live in North Central Ohio and were thinking about parking ours for the season but decided against it. The two parks we were looking at were Shelby/Mansfield KOA (Wagon Wheel Campground) as it is rated one of the best if not the best campground in Ohio, very nice and very clean with a lot to do. The other one we were looking at was Pier-Lon Park in Medina, Ohio. We have family that is seasonal there every year and they love it there.


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Easy Campground is on 33 West out of Wapuk. It is a clean camp, there is a fishing lake, kids playground and last year when we were there he was planning on adding a swimming pool. We camp there when we visit our Daughter. Hope this helps, I can't find my card or I would have a name and phone #.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

You might try going to Ohio Camper.com and looking at that web site. We use the ohio camper magazine to make our choices on campgrounds. These are publications put out by the Ohio campground owners association and have a lot of info on all of the state. They don't cover all the campgrounds but get most of them. I usually order mine from 1800buckeye. But I can't seem to get them this year for some reason. I have also found them at info stations along the road.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Another good online tool to find campgrounds in your area is Woodall's.com. That is the online tool I use most often to find campgrounds. We usually make sure that where we go is rated at least a 3 if not 4. Usually if they are 2 or less they are not very nice at all.


----------

